# Tern is due soon...Kidded Just after midnight!



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Tern was with my friends black boer buck from 6/20-8/28. We never saw her come into heat, but figured she could kid any time after 11/16. Should be having kids soon!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tern is due this month*

Oh yeah.... :thumb: I see an udder forming there.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due this month*

Congrats on the expected kids!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due this month*

I really thought we would have kids by now, but we are still waiting. :shrug: 
Udder is getting bigger, eating like normal...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Nov 15th... she had a udder going on there....it is usually a month to 1 month and a 1/2 when they kid after the udder begins to fill...... when you took the 1st pic... is that when you 1st discovered her udder development? 
Or... when was it that you first seen it starting?

She can fill over night... so just keep watching her....


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

My notes say that I first noticed her udder forming on 11/6.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Yes, a lot of does will have discharge a week or more before kidding. If your doe bred within the first 3 weeks of being with the buck she would have been bred by 7/11, putting her latest date at 12/13, that is of course if she bred in the first 3 weeks and goes until day 155. If she didn't I would give her until the beginning of January. I have had does start forming an udder 2 months before kidding.

When I had Boers, most of them seemed to udder up either a couple days before or the day of kidding. Did she get very full before kidding last time?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Just wanted to say  I know how you feel! I had one doe kid on Tuesday, she bagged up 2weeks ago, and got really full Monday night, I didn't even know how close she was til two wks ago. Some of them don't have any of the normal labor signs, Angel's only real sign is being friendly, and 2wks ago when she walked up and let me pet her I told DH, Two more wks til kids! But this was her third freshening with us, and she's like that everytime, and its my only warning with her. I have one more that is close but not quite there yet and she is driving me nuts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*



> My notes say that I first noticed her udder forming on 11/6. Last year, I thought she had discharge for a week or so before kidding. Does that sound about right? She has had very little so far this time.


 yep... sounds about right.... my boers start bagging up... 1 to 1 1/2 months prior..... I did have one ...that didn't bag very much ...and didn't have much milk when she kidded...so... I had to give Oxytocin for milk letdown...she was a FF ..... :hug:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Yes, I think if she was bred in the first 3 weeks she was exposed she would be due by 12/7. Last time she kidded, I had an exact date, and she went a whole week longer. That would make her very close. :leap: Still eating like normal, nothing out of the ordinary, but will be keeping a very close eye on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Wow... she has filled more....will be soon... can't wait.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

So, still no babies. Now that we are getting closer to Christmas, we were considering giving the kids festive names. Jingle Belle, Winter(winnie), Merry...and I usually wouldn't wish for bucks, but my husband had a great idea to name a pair of bucks Frankincense and Myrrh (Frank and Myrrhy) :thumb:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

:GAAH: Still waiting.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Lookin good  Hope she kids soon :thumb:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

This is our 5th kidding, and I thought I was getting the hang of "guessing" when they would kid, but she has had me guessing for a month now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Look for a shiny appearance on the bottom of her udder..that is a great indication she is getting near....along with a tighter udder...

If she was bred in the end of July she will be due anytime....

If she was bred Aug 28 or so... she will kid sometime in January....

She is really making us wait isn't she..... :hair: :hug:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

This photo is from Dec 24th, but not much has changed. I thought we would have kids for Christmas, now I'm just hoping to have them in 2011! :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

She looks to be getting closer.. her udder needs to get tighter and have shine to the bottom......she can indeed.... get tight over night....Happy Kidding..... :thumb: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

I think she wants to be the first one on the board to kid in 2012!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Hang in there...I'm going through the same thing with one of my does. It will be worth it when the kids are here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

:thumbup: I agree ....to that one..... :thumb:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Thanks everyone. I checked on her again tonight, and no change. I'm shocked with how full her udder has been for so long, and still no kids. Tomorrow is the first day since before Christmas that we'll be working. Hopefully she doesn't need our help tomorrow...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

I am right there with you on the udders Jasmine has had an udder for 8 weeks now and it has been as big as terns for 4 weeks. Jasmine is not due until the 10th. Good luck and i hope she kids when one of you are home with her.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Obviously I got excited a little too early, but until yesterday, I was starting to get worried. Had something gone wrong? Her udder is huge, her belly is big, and nothing. I don't even think she knows she is pregnant, no looking uncomfortable, no complaining, just eating away and looking at me like I'm crazy for checking on her all the time.

She hates me touching her. So I haven't felt any kids yet, but yesterday while watching her belly, the kids just went crazy. I could see feet poking and bodies rolling around. I'm pretty sure they were fighting for position! :wink: Maybe today's the day!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

They can really throw us off....the stress levels on us ...go way up....and the goats are looking at us ...as if we are crazy.... :crazy:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Tern is due soon...*

Hopefully babies soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Tern had twins just after midnight Saturday morning. It's 2:30 right now and time for me to go to bed. I have to run the concession stand at my son's basketball game in 5 hours! Just wanted to share that she had a black buckling :kidblue: and a traditional black headed doe :kidred:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

YAY!!! Congrats!! Can't wait for pics :stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new kids. I want a black doeling really bad hopefully some day I will get one LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

